# LG LED LCD tv



## lordirecto (Mar 28, 2011)

Here is my recent purchase, LG LE5500 32" LED LCD TV.

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010709.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010713.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010714.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010715.jpg

I was not able to shoot much because of lighting and room arrangement restrictions. Also moving the TV scares me as it very unstable.

I would like to know what kind of table is to be preferred for LCD TVs, though the table it is on now is also a new one.

Screen Size: 32"
Original Price: 53,490/-
Cricket offer price: 46,450/-
Additional Components: Blu-ray player, HDMI cable, Tata DTH, 2 Hindi movies. (They call it free, but they have billed the components)


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 28, 2011)

Why dont you wall mount it..


----------



## abhi09 (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah..find the suitable direction ...and wall mount it...


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2011)

comments on the performance?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats *lordirecto*. Wallmounting the tv is the best option and is stable too. I have done the same to my 32inch lg ld460 lcd tv that i purchased this month. Yet to write a review.

Standmounting is also ok but makes it a tad wobbly but its just a feeling. It definitely wont fall off.

Though i recommend a non glossy and rough table top to provide some friction and therefore stability if you are going to stick with standmount.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 29, 2011)

I am not able to wallmount it as the living room has 2 large windows on 2 of its walls. I will wallmount it once I rebuild my home. I did get the wallmount clamps.

As for performance, it is good as expected. I hooked up my laptop to it and was able to watch a full HD movie without any problem.

One disappointment is that it does not have a built in wi-fi. You need a dedicated wi-fi dongle inorder to utilize that feature, which will set you back by another 3k. So I have decided to waste my money, as I have a computer to make use of for surfing internet.

The table was not my selection, thanks to my stubborn mom who wanted a classic looking design. I wanted to buy a low height table that will have a black stone top, but I guess my pics speak for itself


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ Does the blueray player play full hd movies(rips) from a harddrive or flashdrive? I guess it has a usb port.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 29, 2011)

I have not tried playing from a flashdrive on Blu ray player, as I can play any content from a flashdrive or portable HDD by connecting to the TV directly(thru USB). Hmmm I have not thought of such a thing so far


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 29, 2011)

Then dont waste any more time. Just think ....


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> I have not tried playing from a flashdrive on Blu ray player, as I can play any content from a flashdrive or portable HDD by connecting to the TV directly(thru USB). Hmmm I have not thought of such a thing so far



Well even my lcd tv does that but you cannot get the dts audio decoded from full hd rips by connecting directly to tv. So you won't hear any sound. Thats the problem.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 29, 2011)

^ Oh... I did not know that. Ok, I will check it out as soon as I finish downloading a full HD movie. I only have 720p movies, so need to download a complete movie now.


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2011)

Yups playing USB content via the TVs media player will cause loss of multi channel audio. For that a dedicated media player is needed.

Nevertheless excellent purchase. Take some photos with the screen rendering. AND, remove the darn plastic...!

Congratulations. LED..!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok. I ll do my best in shooting some rendered shots. As for the plastic, my folks are too touchy about it. Saying that the plastic can come off on its own, as it will prevent scratching when all the people from around my place come and check out the tv


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 31, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Well even my lcd tv does that but you cannot get the dts audio decoded from full hd rips by connecting directly to tv. So you won't hear any sound. Thats the problem.


true! I've LE7500 32" model and it plays dolby movies flawlessly however, movies with DTS audio is not supported! However, Samsung Series 6 supports DTS tracks playback via USB.
anyways congrats to the owner for the purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 31, 2011)

^Thanks!


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool buddy That is great....
so i think u been Printing currency in ur home for sometime


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish I could.


----------



## esudip (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello there,

I am thinking to purchase LG 32" LED TV and i have 2 choices in front of me
1) LG 32LE5500
2) LG LV3730

Which one you suggest ???


----------

